# A low budget 8v project.



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

Awhile back i stumbled across an old 8v that needed a home after it had kindly given up its spot for a VR. The motor sat for around a year and a half, before i finally decided to do something with it. 
My goal is to build a reliable 8v that i can keep at college with me over the next few years. Most of the work so far has been done at the shop at my high school. I have been patiently hunting for the right shell to put it in, ideally a rabbit pickup.
Engine code RV out of a '90 jetta coupe.It had 154k miles on it.
The engine is in remarkably great shape internally. Cylinders hardly need anywork.Crank journals etc. are near flawless. 
so far mechanically(in transit):
main bearings
rod bearings
rings
gaskets all around
Int. shaft bearings
lots of other small stuff.
More to come as it happens.







Keep in mind im only 17 and disposable income is something i am in short supply of at the moment. 
From this:








I am currently in the process of cleaning everything, as i just got it completley tore down early this week.
































































And my true love:



































_Modified by sdsScotty at 8:34 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (sdsScotty)*

sounds like a great engine to learn about repairing/building up engines. I have one







i plan on using these 8v's to learn engine building and the ins and outs... so simple and cheap and 'bullet proof' perfect for a begginer.
great project keep us posted.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (sdsScotty)*

as a side note, i've found fully rebuilt cylinder heads for sale for $125-175 bucks. might be something to look into, and do the bottom end yoruself and sell the old head.


----------



## ajwheels119 (Aug 14, 2006)

im in the same exact boat you are right now. i have an empty block sitting in my garage waiting to go get acid dipped, an a rebuilt g60 head sitting in my living room that i just bought. but i cant decide if i wanna stay 8v or if i wanna go 16v. i know i wanna turbo it, and i have heard 16v is better for the turbo application, but anywho, i just think its cool to see all the pieces scattered around and know that when all is said and done, its gonna be a powerful machine


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

Ive learned so much already from this little 8v its ridiculous.
Until now ive had little to no expirience with the internals of car engine.
The engine is from digi2 car, and since i dont have any ecu or managment for it, im trying to figure out what would be the best idea for fuel/ ignition... keeping in mind reliability. as of now im leaning towards just getting a digi2 parts car, and swapping all of it over to a rabbit. This is the area im uneducated in and would like some guidance, so if youve got any suggestions, i would love to hear them.
Are there any problem areas that I should take care of right now while i've got it all torn down?
Thank you.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

if you dont keep it factory digi 2, you could go mega squirt or (MS) as its known. this is a about $500 (look it up, i know its cheap compared to most all others) stand alone engine management and the good thing is, is that it hooks into most all the sensors that digi 2 has already. you can fullycontrol everything, and most findit easy to tune. just do some research on it.


----------



## Scuba Stevo (Sep 8, 2005)

In the black/white 5th pic up, are those army ammo cases on the shelf in the background??


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (Scuba Stevo)*

hah. yes they are actually. ammo boxes. we use them for storage.


----------



## skippytdi (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdsScotty* »_hah. yes they are actually. ammo boxes. we use them for storage.

Storage for what?


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdsScotty* »_hah. yes they are actually. ammo boxes. we use them for storage.

Those things are probably tougher than most other storage bins on the market... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (Jettaboy1884)*

for sure.
they say .50-cal all over them.
they arent all used, but they basically just hold junk.
i have three of them filled with parts.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

parts came in today.
and.... now im poor.
















just for fun:


































_Modified by sdsScotty at 7:06 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

Dude nice project. I have an 8v in my garage I was gonna take apart but I may be working on an ABA before then









Those main bearings - they look like the ones with the one-piece thrust bearings. A few people had problems with those things wearing badly quickly. You need the three piece.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*

now that you mention it, the ones you speak of sound like the old set... ill look into it.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

search the MK2 forums. I know a couple people posted their problems with the one-piece bearings there.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*

Thanks for the advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, i got a quote for $60 to acid dip the block.
and around a weeks wait. So i kinda ruled that out.
what would you guys recommend for painting/sealing the block up?
It will recieve much more attention with the wire wheels etc. before paint obviouly though.
Anyone got any remedies for cleaning stuff like the block?
other than a parts washer.
happy thursday.


----------



## MooshyPork (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

me...steel wool... and a 6 pack of redbull...


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (MooshyPork)*

ehh, i worked with some wire wheels today, and it is finally starting to clean up.
the whole time i was cleaning it, i had to continually remind myself that i was saving 60$


----------



## skippytdi (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdsScotty* »_
Anyone got any remedies for cleaning stuff like the block?
other than a parts washer.


A 55 gallon barrel, washing soda, some rebar and a battery charger.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (skippytdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skippytdi* »_
A 55 gallon barrel, washing soda, some rebar and a battery charger. 

imminent death?








anyways, would an acid dip ruin the cylinder sleeves?
and, im using the old pistons and such, am i going to run into any problems with the new rings?
would jsut a quick deglazing be my best bet for the cylinder walls also? they are rather flawless.


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (skippytdi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skippytdi* »_A 55 gallon barrel, washing soda, some rebar and a battery charger. 

Works like a charm
















(And I'm serious)


----------



## skippytdi (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (BladesNet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BladesNet* »_Works like a charm
















(And I'm serious)

http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/andyspatch/rust.htm
And if you're engine internals have that brown oil staining residue, soak them in a solution of power cleaner and water. 
I tore down my engine and put the parts in a five gallon pail with water and about a soda can's worth of this stuff:
http://www.uclean.com/catalog/...057c7
It cleans everything, including the carbon from every nook of a piston, without any scrubbing. Nothing, just leave it in there for a week and when you take it out it will be clean. 
I am assuming that purple power cleaner or whatever that crap you can buy at advance auto should work. I get my stuff from a local school's janitorial supplies.


----------



## skippytdi (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdsScotty* »_imminent death?








and, im using the old pistons and such, am i going to run into any problems with the new rings?
would jsut a quick deglazing be my best bet for the cylinder walls also? they are rather flawless.

All these questions are dependent on the shape of your pistons (skirt and ring lands are probably the most important things to examine) and the measurements you get from your cylinders. Assuming cylinder wall measurements are within spec, a quick deglaze and new rings are pretty much standard procedure from what i know, though i could be wrong. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (skippytdi)*

Cool.
i think i might try and dig up some of that spitfire type stuff.
that seems to be the best idea for cleaning the internals.
i pulled the int. shaft bearings today, which were the only bearings in the whole enjgine that had actual visible wear, and the int. bearing journals are still flawless. and im going to contact GAP about getting the main bearings with individual thrust washers, instead of the ones i have now.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

the innards are soaking, and i got the main bearing issue straightened out with GAP. i read some horror stories from the archives and i made the exchange, stat.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

Good Job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*

I havent had a huge abundance of time to make some real progress, but ive got most of the tedious cleaning done now. Ill finish taping off the block after work, then paint tomorow hopefully.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

bought some primer, and the new main bearings showed up.
GAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

*Udpate 5/6*
Engine is painted,head is all ready to go back together.
i ran into some roadblocks with the intermediate shaft bearings, those F'ers are tough. Long story short, ive got another set coming from GAP.ill get some pictures in the next few days, i hope to have the block and head all back together by the end of the week.


_Modified by sdsScotty at 9:59 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

*5/8*
maybe no one is reading this, but i want it all documented.
Cleaned the **** out of the pistons today. it was a ridiculous amount of work, and now my fingers hurt like none other, but at least they are going to work like charm.


----------



## Mussen (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdsScotty* »_*5/8*
maybe no one is reading this, but i want it all documented.
Cleaned the **** out of the pistons today. it was a ridiculous amount of work, and now my fingers hurt like none other, but at least they are going to work like charm.











I'm reading this, I just thought your last post was useless with out pictures







.
On that note, not that i have some pr0n to look at, Looking very sexy so far.










_Modified by Mussen at 3:51 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

+1 reader.
Just quietly following along, brotha.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (snowfox)*

good to hear guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the dirt is done, now comes the fun part.


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

yeah i'm following this. i like it b/c its not the "i have 20k to dump into a dub" type build up thread. it seems to be more like a project the majority of people on here could do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mussen (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_yeah i'm following this. i like it b/c its not the "i have 20k to dump into a dub" type build up thread. it seems to be more like a project the majority of people on here could do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know i would love to aswell. But Unfortunately I lack the experience to do a full tear down like this.


----------



## vwsreed (Mar 1, 2006)

Quick Question,
Did you replace the freeze plugs and what tool did you use to deglaze the cylinders.
Asking because I'm planning the same rebuild.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mussen)*

I love this thread because I have an ABA sitting in my garage that I want to do the same thing too.
I see that the cylinders look honed already. What did you use to measure the tolerances and which tool did you use to hone the cylinder walls. How difficult was it to get the 45 degree angles that are required?
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*

the freeze plugs stayed.
The cylinders are not honed, but simply deglazed.
I used a tool that looks like this, a ball style hone.
Be careful though, as it can remove material very quickly.
And i didnt deglaze too exact 45 degree specs, but very close. 








For those of you thinking about doing a rebuild similar to this, i would highly recomend it. This is my first, and i have learned so much. I had very little expirience, but if you have access to someone with knowledge for your questions, you will have no problem.


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5266100

thats my motor, I basicly just went throu it and replaced some seals, and anything that looked worn. Its just going in a race car so it dident have to get to fancy


----------



## arupp (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm also following this. Planning on doing something similar to the 8v in the '81 Caddy I just purchased. Keep up the good work and keep the pics coming!


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (mittimj)*

nice!
hopefully ill be there soon.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (mittimj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mittimj* »_http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5266100

thats my motor, I basicly just went throu it and replaced some seals, and anything that looked worn. Its just going in a race car so it dident have to get to fancy

It may not need to be fancy, but it will be much happier with a proper Mahle, Mann, or Bosch oil filter than with a craptastic Fram...


----------



## vwsreed (Mar 1, 2006)

Another question.....
In the Bentley it talks about using a ridge reamer for the top of the cylinders...did you have a issue with the tolerence there or was was it good as is.
Also did you find some of the spitfire or use something else.
Thanks...keep up the work.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (vwsreed)*

I fitted the rings today, all went well, and i got my second set of intermediate shaft bearings. hopefully i dont f these ones up.
GAP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(Vwsreed) The cylinders had such minimal wear that the ridge was virtually non-existant, and reaming was not neccessary.
and im not sure what you mean by spitfire?







I graduate next friday, bi.tches.


_Modified by sdsScotty at 12:43 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## j-dub-u (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

If you guys tear a block apart and realize you have a ridge.....just drop the pistons thru the bottom and have the machine shop just overbore it for you. I used to work at a Engine reman/machine shop and so many guys have screwed up a good block w/ a ridge reamer. We often had to overbore a few sizes up to compensate for their "mistake" at the top of the cylinder. If it has a ridge it needs an overbore anywayz.
BTW......to clean up engine blocks (cast iron only) I lightly boil a washtub w/ water and Red Devil Lye over an open burner.....(like the ones that us ******** cook up a pot of fish stew on). Cover the pot w/ a peice of plywood, leaving a lil crack for a vent. Do not breath fumes. A couple of hours and the grease and grime will just fall off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (j-dub-u)*

I definatley can see where someone could ruin a cylinder with a ridge reamer.








Today i got the new intermediate shaft bearings in, without ruining them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Although i had to pop out a freeze plug to do it right.
So after school i made my way to autozone to pick up a valve spring compressor, and another plug. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pic intensive update for you fellows tomorrow, i expect to log in some decent time on it.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

I found that the spring compressors I had to choose from locally sucked. They all had one arm longer than the other so made that a PITA.
If the head is off the motor it's MUCH easier to use a large C-clamp, and thin piece of wood and an o2 sensor socket (with the cutout) to compress the springs


----------



## mittimj (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (vwsreed)*

"It may not need to be fancy, but it will be much happier with a proper Mahle, Mann, or Bosch oil filter than with a craptastic Fram...""

dont worry, I just that that used filter on there till I got the motor in the car. I now have a bosh black filter.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (mittimj)*

*5/13* 
Got the intermediate shaft in and stuff.
Put the head back together.
ill let the pics do the talking.








































My (dads) Garage: 








My front yard:








My mk3, in my front yard:
















i love whoring


----------



## Mussen (Jul 1, 2006)

I want a decent Garage...


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (Mussen)*

ya, i definatley can't complain.
except im leaving all this for a dorm room in 4 months http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

where in wisconsin are you?


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (Retrographic)*

Osceola.
basically right across the river from the twin cities.


----------



## Aurora_GL (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

relible is good but my first tip is do not use the single downtube manifold, its the first thing you need to change. trust me.
the intermediate bearings are horrible to change, i dont recommend it.
i have a pic of my current build.
http://i45.photobucket.com/alb...6.jpg

http://i45.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
http://i45.photobucket.com/alb...9.jpg



_Modified by Aurora_GL at 10:44 PM 5-15-2007_


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (Aurora_GL)*

i plan on getting the dual outlet manifold and downpipe.
one int. shaft bearing was spun, so they needed to be changed.
the more and more these gas prices rise, the more glad i am i decided to do this.
nice engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Auto Pilot (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (sdsScotty)*

Everything looks good so far, but if you havent already set the crank up on the end. you should since it will warp under its own weight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Surprised your teacher didn't tell you.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (Auto Pilot)*

*5/16*
Worked on this biotch for 5 hours today.
Long story short, got the crank in, and the seal carriers, and all of the pistons in and torqued down.
I did run into some problems when i busted the bottom oil ring on piston #1. It went in hard, and i noticed a little marking in the cylinder so i pulled it out. when it let free a chuck of ring fell out.















so i literally ended up digging through the dumpster out back to find my old rings, and cleaned one up to make it work. it was a hassle, but now its back together. it turns over like butter also. 
So smooth







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im very happy.
I graduate friday, but i think i should have some time to finsh some more things up, like oil pump/pan, get the head on, valve cover etc., int. manny and whatnot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








My shatty digi cam was all messed up today, so the few pics are low quality, but you get the point.
Assembly:
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arupp (Apr 18, 2006)

Any updates?


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (arupp)*

I brought the engine home from school today.
Went and bought myself an engine stand and a torque wrench.
My sister took the digital camera so i couldnt take pics.
Got the oil pump and pan on, as welll as the head and valve cover etc. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pics tomorow, sorry fellas.


----------



## switch1685 (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_as a side note, i've found fully rebuilt cylinder heads for sale for $125-175 bucks. might be something to look into, and do the bottom end yoruself and sell the old head.

Where are you finding these heads?


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (switch1685)*

Classifieds section of Vortex has some once in a while


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (MK2SnowPilot)*

*5/29 Update*(finally)
I havent lost touch with this project what-so-ever, ive just been real busy and without a camera.
She came home a week ago, and i decided it would be a good idea to invest in an engine stand. 49$ from fleetfarm







, and it is of high quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
































Bought myself a torque wrench:








Cleaned the Throttle body:








Opened up the water pump, and figured i might as well not skimp here, ordered a new pump and T-stat:








Does anyone notice anything wrong with my crank pulley?, or is this how it should go?








Im missing some bolts on my main seal,does anything attach here, to explain why i dont have the bolts, or did i jsut lose them.








Some Random Gaskets, what are they for? MAinly the pad, and the flat rubber O-ring.








Ordered spacers for the other 8v last night.








What do ya think? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by sdsScotty at 2:30 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (sdsScotty)*

I <3 this thread








I'm 90% sure you're missing those bolts. Let me check the 1.8L engine I have on a stand in my garage when I get home tonight...
Crank pulley looks good but those aren't the bolts that came off the engine. Every one I've seen are allen heads. Are the replacements grade 8 metal? If not you may shear the heads off








Oh yea and I just noticed the Crank bolt - I seem to remember that it's a stretch bolt and needs to be replaced?


_Modified by MK2SnowPilot at 5:10 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (MK2SnowPilot)*

the bolts on the pulley i just got today, would there even be enough force to shear them?
I was not aware the crank bolt was a stretch bolt, it makes sense though.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (sdsScotty)*

this today: 
















=


----------



## MooshyPork (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (sdsScotty)*

the bolts on the main seal holds the big metal shroud thingee that goes between the pressure plate and the block...


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (MooshyPork)*

Someone verify my timing marks plz.
****ty pics i know, im going to get my own camera finally in a few days.
Valve cover and cam sprocket:








Im. shaft and crunk pulleythe notch is there).








Rotor:








MY timing belt tensioner tool i made in 20 minutes, saving myself 19$ FTW.


----------



## Aurora_GL (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (sdsScotty)*

timing marks look super close as long as cyl 1 is TDC. the flat pad in the one pic may be an empty space filler for the trans to block on the top rear of the trans case. and does one of the large rings fit over the rear crank seal housing for the trans cover plate?? those are my thoughts. keep it going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (Aurora_GL)*

ive been working alot. some progress, and i also bought myself a camera.


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: A low budget 8v project. (sdsScotty)*

































I used an o ring for the thermostat instead of this little flat one, becasue this one didnt fit well. i wount run into problems will i?
Also, there is an o-ring between the block and the pump outlet, but no gasket correct?


----------



## Retrographic (Aug 11, 2005)

I am really liking this project. But for gods sake paint or at least clean your water pump housing and oil filter housing. 
It would be a shame to spend so much time and effort to make this motor look and act new without taking just a few minutes more to make it look amazing.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: (Retrographic)*

VW vortex clean police strike again


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (MK2SnowPilot)*

hahah, nah, i completley agree with you, they are not clean to their fullest potential.
Is it jsut the single o ring between the blcok and the waterpump anyone? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

If I remember correctly, yes. I was in the same boat as you are last summer, only I wasn't still in high school. It was soo much fun to tear down and build up an engine. I learned a lot from it and I can see you are having fun. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Mussen (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

Updates?

200th post....WASTE...


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (sdsScotty)*

I just did my pump (in the car, what a bitch), with a brand new pump from GAP. I had an o-ring for the pump and thermo and they seemed to seal well -- no leaks yet. The old one was OLD and it looked like an o-ring that had melted flat into a -gasket, but I'm fairly certain it was an o-ring also.
I know you're not quite there yet; On the Alternator, could someone post up some detailed pics of the lower bolt, the one that it pivots on -- mine didn't seem quite right, but I'm sure I used the same one I pulled out. I'm worried, but at least that's on top (unlike that ungodly water pump).


----------



## sdsScotty (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: (Mussen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mussen* »_WASTE...









No really significant updates at the moment.
searching for a car, enjoying my summer.
i need to get my ars into gear though.
soon..


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (stuston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuston* »_...On the Alternator, could someone post up some detailed pics of the lower bolt, the one that it pivots on -- mine didn't seem quite right, but I'm sure I used the same one I pulled out. I'm worried, but at least that's on top (unlike that ungodly water pump).

I don't have a pic, but are you asking about the long allen headed one? If I remember correctly, the one going from the timing belt side through the bottom of the alternator to pivot on is a long 6mm allen.


----------



## stuston (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_
I don't have a pic, but are you asking about the long allen headed one? If I remember correctly, the one going from the timing belt side through the bottom of the alternator to pivot on is a long 6mm allen.

On mine w/ AC, the lower bolt does not go through the belt cover, but just over it -- but that may be the problem, mine didn't have an allen head in it, but a too-long hex head which has some bad grooves because its diameter is too small.
Note: On the A/C settup, it does also have the allen bolt going through the cover, but it holds the compressor. I'll add some picts later and you can see. But I think you're right.


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (stuston)*

Awesome thread Scotty, I just got done doing my ABA/RV rebuild and swap. Like you this was my first engine rebuild. I did have the machine shop hone/deglaze the block, paint it, press the intermediate shaft bearings in and clean all the parts for me. $200, not bad. Just read over your whole thread and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you. I just got my jetta back up and running tonight.








Good luck with locating the proper shell. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .jmunee73. (Feb 21, 2007)

bout to rebuild my 8v, during freshman year of college bump. An 8v is a small engine, wonder if i can sneak it in the dorm








poor college students FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BudzJetta (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey great thread i hope some day i too will have the time and the place to do all that work... my engine runs fine but i know it has more potential...


----------

